# Any opinions on the M-Edge Gold Leather color?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm about to order, and I see that this color is a new choice, so I thought I'd check to see if there were any opinions one way or the other on this color?

M-Edge gold leather


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I know there was a thread about this soon after it was released. From what I recall, the color is more of a silverish gold, which is something to keep in mind before you buy.

Edit: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16871.0.html here's the link to the thread.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, it isnt what I would call gold, but gilver - gold/silver.  More like an ash gold rather than a yellow gold.  Very pretty, but this is not an 'in your face' gold at all.  I think Patrizia has posted photos of it in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I ordered a gold go jacket that will be here tuesday. I will post a high-resolution photo when I get it.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I have it, it is very pretty. I would describe it as a champagne gold, very soft in color.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cora said:


> I know there was a thread about this soon after it was released. From what I recall, the color is more of a silverish gold, which is something to keep in mind before you buy.
> 
> Edit: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16871.0.html here's the link to the thread.


Cora, thank you for that thread link. I did a quick look but must have missed it. The Gilver color is even better than a standard gold, IMO, so I went ahead and ordered! And thanks to reading the thread, I also ordered the New Yorker cover as well, and found the 20% discount thread on top of all that. So now I just need to wait the 10 days - 2 weeks to receive them.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent! I'm sure you'll love your covers, M-Edge makes a good product. I'm waiting for my new Oberon myself.... I'm glad they're going back to work Monday.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

For reading comfort, I prefer the MEdge to the Oberon. It really is a pretty cover znd I bought the poems of Valencia skin to match.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> For reading comfort, I prefer the MEdge to the Oberon. It really is a pretty cover znd I bought the poems of Valencia skin to match.


I think that skin will look great with the cover. I've got six different skins in my cart at Gelaskins, and 4 more at Decalgirl. It's going to be a hard decision, especially if I'm going to keep both covers and just get one skin.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just found out, too late, that M-Edge had a promotion on the New Yorker covers for New Yorker subscribers that expired Jan. 1st.  I think it was 20%.  Heard about it in Len Edgerly's interview with the owner of M-Edge on The Kindle Chronicles podcast.

Is there still a valid 20% M-Edge discount out there?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I just found out, too late, that M-Edge had a promotion on the New Yorker covers for New Yorker subscribers that expired Jan. 1st. I think it was 20%. Heard about it in Len Edgerly's interview with the owner of M-Edge on The Kindle Chronicles podcast.
> 
> Is there still a valid 20% M-Edge discount out there?


Yes! I used TWITTERM and got 20% off the entire order. It automatically took 10% off my second cover, but then recalculated when I entered the 20% code.

> M-Edge on Amazon


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Love mine,  it is indeed a Silver/Gold and it is very elegant I really love mine and can't recommend it enough, any skin will go with it and its not overly shiney!


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Is there still a valid 20% M-Edge discount out there?


I ordered today with FACEEDGE


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was going to order the gold go-jacket for K2 last night.  The FACEEDGE promo worked, but the gold one had a wait time, so I didn't order.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Here it is! Although, it is difficult to get an accurate picture. It really varies under the light


----------



## macuser (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the color, but I've read reviews of hinged covers damaging Kindles, so I won't buy one; it's not worth the risk to me.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

If that happened with this cover it would be operator error. When you fold the cover back it doesn't bend or move the hinge at all (therefore not putting any pressure on the kindle) . Anything can be broken if used improperly, and I'm not worried about it with this case.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This looks smoove!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm really liking the looks of this color and started to order, only to discover it is no longer shown as a color choice.  I e-mailed and received the following response:



Thank you for your interest in our products!  We have temporarily run out of stock of this color choice.  We do expect to get more in, but I do not currently have an expected date when they will be available again.  Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge
www.medgestore.com


----------

